# Getting new boots



## Machinum (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new on the forum and looking for new boots for all mountain riding. I'm from balkans so no parks here so I'm all over the snow except park... Looking into
https://www.planet-sports.de/rome-libertine-srt-snowboard-boots-herren-grau-pid-51719301/
https://www.blue-tomato.com/en-GB/product/Burton-Ruler+Boa-522464/?varid=303514180
or
https://www.blue-tomato.com/en-GB/product/Ride-Deadbolt-539842/?varid=303656370

I'm 28.5cm length and 11cm width, that's max in the evening, in the morning it can even be 0.5cm shorter both in length and width. There aren't any shops close by so going into the shop and trying boots on is not an option. Have to order online and looking for recommendations from experienced people


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Machinum said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on the forum and looking for new boots for all mountain riding. I'm from balkans so no parks here so I'm all over the snow except park... Looking into
> https://www.planet-sports.de/rome-libertine-srt-snowboard-boots-herren-grau-pid-51719301/
> https://www.blue-tomato.com/en-GB/product/Burton-Ruler+Boa-522464/?varid=303514180
> or
> ...


Hi Machinum,

28.5 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 11 cm is EE width at this length. We suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide for EE width. Although they are designed for EEE they are the closest option that are produced. I would not suggest any standard width boots. If you are unsure of the measurements above please post images of your barefoot measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## Machinum (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm sure of the measurements, but width is actually 10.5cm. I was hoping on getting something with boa


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Machinum said:


> I'm sure of the measurements, but width is actually 10.5cm. I was hoping on getting something with boa


10.5 cm is E width. Only one brand produces Their Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## Machinum (Aug 20, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Machinum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure of the measurements, but width is actually 10.5cm. I was hoping on getting something with boa
> ...


Have any thoughts on Adidas Response ADV? Been reading that their boots are generally wider
View attachment IMG_20190822_121257_1566570007104.jpg
View attachment IMG_20190822_121257_1566570007104.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Machinum said:


> Have any thoughts on Adidas Response ADV? Been reading that their boots are generally wider


I snipped this from an earlier post:

I would strongly suggest that you not go by that info. Adidas sizing varies greatly by size and model. Most are oversized in terms of width (some very significantly so). Most are also oversized in length to varying degrees. While every boot manufacturer can certainly size their boots as they wish, these are outliers to what is typical for Mondopoint sizing. This makes them very difficult to suggest as one rider's experience may have no relevance to another's. My comments are not about the boots themselves but simply about the sizing (which is highly unusual).

STOKED!


----------



## Machinum (Aug 20, 2019)

This is just to be sure, the position in which I took my width measurement and so you can see my feet Wiredsport because I read you have foot fetish ?

https://ibb.co/FHfbNR0
https://ibb.co/1fCGgKz


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Machinum said:


> This is just to be sure, the position in which I took my width measurement and so you can see my feet Wiredsport because I read you have foot fetish ?
> 
> https://ibb.co/FHfbNR0
> https://ibb.co/1fCGgKz


Yes sir. That is the correct position for width measurement. Just measure straight our from the wall to the wide point. Well done!


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ve been contemplating new boots but I hate the fact that Burton the brand I’ve used for almost 30 yrs only has two models to choose from with laces, some of us are old s-cool and don’t want the Boa or quick lace systems.

I’ve seen or heard of several of those systems breaking, where as with my boots the worst that can happen is a broken shoelace, which I keep an extra one in my pants. I guess I’ll just get another yr out of mine


----------



## hobibearfootwear (Sep 20, 2021)

We purchased these snow boots for our boys as they have never really had a need for true snow boots before. I didn't want to spend an arm and a leg knowing they would grow out of them before next year. I was lucky in my timing that we ordered these and they arrived a day before we got 8" of snow!
A few things to note:

They are faux fur lined which helps tremendously in their softness and warmth
The buckles are functional, but just for show. They do not actually tighten or loosen the boot.
The buckles are on a panel of velcro closure for easy on/off
 
Hobibear Kids Orange Waterproof Winter Boots AW3707


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

hobibearfootwear said:


> We purchased these snow boots for our boys as they have never really had a need for true snow boots before. I didn't want to spend an arm and a leg knowing they would grow out of them before next year. I was lucky in my timing that we ordered these and they arrived a day before we got 8" of snow!
> A few things to note:
> 
> They are faux fur lined which helps tremendously in their softness and warmth
> ...


Those look like fucking fantastic snowboard boots. Can you confirm that the angle is: post link on any footwear related threads, no matter what genre of online forum >>> don't interact any further as your wealth creation plan is now in full swing >>> sit back and watch the sales come in as you get rich?


----------

